# Hurricane Ike



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like this is really a nasty storm. Eye is reported to be 50 miles wide and very defined on radar currently.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

only a cat 2. not even worth getting out the popcorn to watch. (still going to though)


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

bribrius;583590 said:


> only a cat 2. not even worth getting out the popcorn to watch. (still going to though)


110 MPH winds just a slight breeze up your way  Sounds like the flooding is going to be very serious as well.

Anybody with family or friends down that way I hope they are safe and sound.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Just think if hurricanes happened in the winter..

You'd have snow up to and burring your A$s

I'm sure glad that we don't get those around hear.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

bribrius;583590 said:


> only a cat 2. not even worth getting out the popcorn to watch. (still going to though)


You could not be more wrong....this is prob going to be worse the katrina! Over 40% of people stay on galveston iland...which will be under water 2morrow morning! Over 100 water rescue have been made today! Gas prices are going to go up 2-3 times higher! Houston will be without power 2morrow! Just wait and see!


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

well gas will go up tim, but not 2-3 times as much. I am thinking another 50 cents


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

You guys are all crazy. Gas is going to drop a dollar. Its for sure not going to snow yet. And I hate popcorn!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Enzo;583654 said:


> well gas will go up tim, but not 2-3 times as much. I am thinking another 50 cents


Well enzo if the oil rigs are damage bad, it will be more then 50 cents! Already people are calling in a reporting gas spikes over night!


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

wow i didnt realize it was that bad of a storm


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Watching CNN right now anf there'e some serious flooding going on.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Enzo;583748 said:


> wow i didnt realize it was that bad of a storm


Put down your G I Joe collection and turn the tv on


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

toby4492;583750 said:


> Put down your G I Joe collection and turn the tv on


LOL I thought you were talking to me for a minute.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

nice tom, i love it


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

JD Dave;583753 said:


> LOL I thought you were talking to me for a minute.


If I was talking to you JD I would have said naked Barbie dolls


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

> If I was talking to you JD I would have said naked Barbie dolls


... just figured out where GV gets those little dresses from


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

06HD BOSS;583762 said:


> ... just figured out where GV gets those little dresses from


tttttttttttt

I guess i really don't feel to sorry for the people who live in Galveston or build in the flood plain.
They know full well what a storm can do to them and their homes.
They chose to live there.
Sure the loss of life is tragic ,,, but,,, they knew the storm was coming for days.

They should not be allowed to get Ins if they build in one of thee areas.
It just drives up the price of Ins for the rest of us.
If you can't afford it then build some where else.

And..

Who's idea was it to build so many refinerys right on the coast?

just some thoughts...


----------



## Mudman78 (Dec 31, 2006)

SnoFarmer;583766 said:


> And..
> 
> Who's idea was it to build so many refinerys right on the coast?


Why the oil companies of course. Tankers fill up at the oil rigs out in the gulf and dock right at the refineries to unload.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

toby4492;583757 said:


> If I was talking to you JD I would have said naked Barbie dolls


There is quite a few of them laying around but they're not mine, I swear. LOL


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mudman78;583846 said:


> Why the oil companies of course. Tankers fill up at the oil rigs out in the gulf and dock right at the refineries to unload.


true, but a couple of miles of pipe could fix that...


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Gas prices have remained the same in Iowa so far. Hope it continues to do so too.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

hydro_37;583954 said:


> Gas prices have remained the same in Iowa so far. Hope it continues to do so too.


Gas went from $3.85 to $4.15 over night here. (N. IL)


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

hydro_37;583954 said:


> Gas prices have remained the same in Iowa so far. Hope it continues to do so too.


where in iowa? it jumped $0.12 fri am here and bet it goes up again monday am if not sooner


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Clear Lake and it went up a nickel this morning. $3.65 for unleaded.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

unleaded is already 4.39 here. it was 3.96 before ike hit. it went up the night ike made landfall here. diesel went down 4 cents though so im not complaining.


----------

